# Smoking and Health



## Wade E (Jul 11, 2007)

As bad as smoking is for all of us it probably saved my life and maybe
even my kids yesterday. I was coming home from work yesterday and
really didnt need any but figured I had the time and really hate
running out while at work so decided to stop at the store on the way to
pick up the kids from daycare so I pulled in the parking lot of a store
and slammed into the concrete blocks that act as stops. I thought I
just applied the brakes a little late like a dummy and thought nothing
of it. I jumped back in the truck after picking up a pack of butts and
started the beast up, with my truck you have to apply the brakes to put
er in reverse when they went right to the floor with no resistance then
it dawned on me why I slammed into that concrete block. while pulling
in I blew a brake line and had no brakes except for teh E-brake which
is in a very tricky spot to try and use in emergeny situation. I would
have been driving down a busy road with stop lights and cars in front
me if I had not stopped for those cancer sticks maybe even with my kids
in the truck by then as I was about 1 mile away from picking them
up!





When slamming into the concrete block I broke both steering stabilizer
joints . While waiting for my wife to come pick me up from the parking
lot it was 96* with the sun beeting down on me so I decided to start up
the truck and sit there with my AC on when the AC fizzled out after
about 2 minutes.




$533.00 later I needed a new brake hose and 5" steel line, the steering
stabilizer joints on both sides, and an AC recharge!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 11, 2007)

So...you broke down,and bought yet another pack.


----------



## Waldo (Jul 12, 2007)

Dang wade.When it rains it pours doesn't it buddy


----------



## masta (Jul 12, 2007)

Glad you are ok Wade and just think those repairs cost you ~ 100 packs of smokes! 


There is new help for quitting and I personally worked on this project during it's development: http://www.chantix.com


----------



## grapeman (Jul 12, 2007)

I'm just glad you stopped safely where you did Wade by whatever means it took! Better to be a little late and a little broke than you broken up!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 12, 2007)

Better than being in an accident....God workis in strange ways sometimes.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 12, 2007)

Masta, I have heard good reviews on Chantix, does it come with a bottle of your hot sauce?


----------



## masta (Jul 12, 2007)

If I could make that happen I would all set since they are won't be needing my services come this time next year! There is also new data to support the ability of Chantix to help folks stop drinking when it becomes a problem.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 12, 2007)

Wade try the Chantix. I work for a Dr. who has been prescribing it and it is helping alot of people quit. You must have a guardian angel.

Ramona


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 12, 2007)

What a coincidence, MSN ran a story today on all this drug can help cure...now...what if I don't want to be that cleaned up!




http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/19683029/?gt1=10150


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2007)

That drug also makes you very forgetful of other things besides smoking
as my wifes friend had a problem with that particular drug, not that
there isnt a side effect for every drug though. I think Ill wait till
its been around a little longer as most drugs that go on the market are
pulled back off the market after a year due to more studies and
results of people either having problems with them that didnt show up
at first or long term effects that are worse than what they fixed. I
will quit again as I did for 8 months before my wifes father died and
all the stress of money sitiuations that stupidly got me started again.
I used the Nicotrol inhaler last time and it worked but you have to
want to quit and Im not at that stage yet but getting there
quickly with the new tax on butts.


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 12, 2007)

We have seen drugs come and go and have even had to call our patients when a re-call is announced and tell them to stop what they are taking and get on something else. It is kind of scary, everyone thinks everything comes from their doctor......but it comes from the drug companies who turn it out fast and furious. The only drug I really trust is Penicillin...but then they've messed with it so much. I work for a prettty conservative MD and he is caucious but is caught up like everyone else. I would trust him with my life!!!! 


Chantix is great so far as I have experienced but ....is there a recall around the corner?


I haven't seen anyone mess with Cialis, Viagra or Levitra yet.


Ramona

*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## Wade E (Jul 12, 2007)

Thats cause nobody wants to go without you know what no matter what!


----------



## grapeman (Jul 13, 2007)

rgecaprock said:


> I haven't seen anyone mess with Cialis, Viagra or Levitra yet.
> 
> 
> Ramona




Maybe not, but are they really all that safe. My doctor like all the rest gave be the middle blue pill. Worked great a few times, but then I had trouble with dizziness the next morning. The last time I took one, I started to experience severe dizziness and lack of coordination by midnight. I stayed in bed until noon the next day because I couldn't stand up. I was also taking Flomax and the two made my blood pressure hit the bottom. I decided it was best to have the old flag stand at half mast than to have the real flag flying at half-mast for me!



The doctor agreed and told me to stop taking it. Don't worry, it had already been flushed.


----------



## rgecaprock (Jul 13, 2007)

No one is messing with it because it is such a big money maker. Count the commercials in an evening on tv, that is all you see. And we have a big rush for Viagra refills on Fridays...I guess for the weekend......lol.


Ramona


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 13, 2007)

My girlfriend works in a pharmacy on Fridays....they always joke that's it's going to be a hard weekend....


----------



## grapeman (Jul 13, 2007)

All the ED medecines are the drug companies latest "up and coming" pills.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 13, 2007)

My 9 year old daughter keeps asking why BOB is always smiling!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jul 13, 2007)

his wife is smiling too...


----------



## PolishWineP (Jul 13, 2007)

And there's just something about those silly commercials. I usually channel surf during most commercials, but I always stop for them!


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jul 13, 2007)

Remember the good old days, when prescription drugs weren't advertised on T.V. (at great expense, past onto an audience that should not be deciding there own Meds) and you could depend on your Dr. to advise the best course of action for whatever ails you....no wonder medical cost in this country are ridiculous. DOC, just give me that purple pill!!!!


----------



## BrianD (Jul 14, 2007)

There's also a joke that goes something like.....

When you tell your doctor which medicine you want, doesn't that make him your pusher instead of your doctor? 


Brian


----------

